# Can/should I encourage my period to start?



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

This is so annoying. I should totally be on my period. I did the cramps, the PMS, and my period should have started with a heavy flow 2-3 days ago. Nothing. I am definitely not pregnant - have had sex only once in this cycle, with a condom, no slippage or breakage, and even POAS this a.m. to be extremely sure. I'm not unusually stressed, haven't been sick, diet hasn't changed, so I can't think of any reason why AF shouldn't be here. Have been exercising more this month, but not extremely so. It's bugging me out, and I feel sensitive and irritable and weepy, like I'm stuck in extended PMS. (But not pregnant! Really!) Is there something I can do to gently kick AF in the butt? TIA!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

bump?


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

I've read recommendations by herbalists like Rosemary Gladstar and Susun Weed that ginger can jump-start things -- like a really gingery gingerale, or some ginger tea. Plus it might help with any crampy feelings.

Also, rubbing some pennyroyal eo in carrier oil on your lower abdomen can at least relieve any cramps and might bring on a flow. Penyyroyal EO is for external use only -- the stuff can kill you taken internally.

Susun Weed has a website with tons of info on it, btw, as well as a Wise Woman forum. No doubt there's more info there.

The same thing happened to me a couple of months ago. Bummer.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I don't have any great ideas, but I would take a pregnancy test, just in case.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

IIRC large doses of Vit. C can get you to bleed as well.

I hope it comes soon, that was me last month.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks ladies, I'll hit the ginger and vit C for starters.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama*
I don't have any great ideas, but I would take a pregnancy test, just in case.

Sweetie, you know how fertile and paranoid I am. I did the whole 3-pack.
I know that stress is only going to scare AF away, so I've been doing pretty well at not thinking about it, but every time I open up a new pee stick, my heart stops completely. Having a baby now... with him... oh lordy...







: (And of course now that I'm thinking about it, I'm having all these 1st trimester symptoms which I'm SURE are psychosomatic.... physically exhausted, mildly nauseous, fitful sleeping, oh and did I mention weepy and irritable? Like yesterday I went OFF on my friend cuz I didn't like the way he laughed?)
But it's seriously impossible, unless I have undiscovered telekinetic powers which enabled me to subconsciously levitate the sperm up out of the condom and into my hoohoo.

Selu, long time no see!


----------



## abclan (Apr 18, 2005)

I second the ginger!
Ginger tea, ginger brew (like Reed's), cook with it, eat it, drink it. Lots of it. All day long. I believe I got this suggestion from a Susan Weed book - can't remember exactly. But, I do believe it helps when I get "stuck" - that PMSy, crampy, congested, bloated, where-the-heck-is-my-period-coming feeling.

Or wear white pants to a picnic









Good luck to you.


----------

